# Heißer Trafo



## Hitschkock (18 Dezember 2007)

Hi zusammen

Ich bin ein bischen am Basteln. Ich habe in meiner Küche viele LED's unterputz verlegt (ganz nett  ). 
Mein Problem:

Das Netzteil ein Trafo sec. 2x12v mit gesamt 6VA geschaltet als Stromerhöhung
pri.1x230v mit einem Thermoschalter (100C°).
Dieser Trafo wird heiß, über 100C° und abgeschaltet.
Die Zeit bis zum abschalten dauert ca. 3h.

Im sec. Kreis ist ein Brückengleichrichter mit Elko und ein LM317 mit Poti.

Eingestelt ist Ausgangsspannung von ca. 8,7-9v und es fliest ein Strom von ca 250-300mA sind max ca. 3VA  

Warum wird mein Trafo heiß ? Gibt es im Trafo Blindleistung die das sein könnte?


----------



## Oberchefe (18 Dezember 2007)

> geschaltet als Stromerhöhung


also die beiden Wicklungen parallel?



> Eingestelt ist Ausgangsspannung von ca. 8,7-9v und es fliest ein Strom von ca 250-300mA sind max ca. 3VA



So einfach kannst Du nicht rechnen, der LM317 ist ein ordinärer Längsregler, der verheizt die restliche Spannung, wenn Du so rechnen wolltest müßtest Du einen Schaltergler verwenden (der dann nahezu Null Verluste macht).

Zudem ist die Trafoleistung für ohmsche Verbraucher angegeben, das Laden des Elkos streßt den Trafo zusätzlich, schön erklärt hier:

http://www.geocities.com/franzglaser/txt/dcdc.html

(Abschnitt"Gleichrichter mit Ladekondensator zur Glättung")

Evtl. hilft es den Elko kleiner zu dimensionieren.


----------



## Hitschkock (18 Dezember 2007)

hi Oberchefe

der Trafo ist im sec. Kreis Parallel.

Schaltregler hört sich gut an! hast du info's über den Aufbau.

Frage ist ein 7809 auch nur ein Längsregler?


----------



## argv_user (18 Dezember 2007)

Hitschkock schrieb:


> hi Oberchefe
> 
> der Trafo ist im sec. Kreis Parallel.
> 
> ...


7809 ist ein Längsregler.
I.a. wird der Regler warm und nicht der Trafo...


----------



## Hitschkock (18 Dezember 2007)

Hi 

Es wird nicht der Regler sondern der Trafo warm!!!


----------



## argv_user (18 Dezember 2007)

a





Hitschkock schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Es wird nicht der Regler sondern der Trafo warm!!!



Dann ist der Trafo wohl zu klein (siehe Beitrag von Oberchefe).

PS: In einschlägigen Elektronikforen hätte man Dich gleich zu
Beginn aufgefordert, Deine Schaltung zu posten...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Frank,

versuche es mal mit der Zweiweggleichrichtung. Ich habe schwach in Erinnerung dass man die Wicklungen nicht pararell schalten darf! Fragt mich nicht nach einer Begründung, ist zu lange her.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Hitschkock (18 Dezember 2007)

Hi Onkel

Das sich bei Falschem Anschluß die Ströme aufheben ist mir klar 


Das erklärt mir aber nicht dein Vorteil im Zweiwegegleichrichter


----------



## Pizza (18 Dezember 2007)

Sec.Wicklungen eines Trafos niemals parallel schalten !!!
Du kannst nicht sicherstellen, das die Innenwiderstände deiner Ausgangsseiten 100% gleich sind.

Lass deine Schaltung mal nur mit einer Sec.wicklung laufen, dein Trafo sollte sich nun nicht mehr übermäßig erwärmen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Dezember 2007)

Ja das ist wohl der simple Grund. Die Ausgleichsströme zwischen den Wicklungen müssten zu messen sein, wenn man die Pararellschaltung auftrennt und ein Amperemeter dazwischen klemmt.

@Frank
Bei Transformatoren mit Mittelanzapfung ist die Zweiweggleichrichtung die richtige Lösung und ein vollwertiger Ersatz zum einfachen Trafo mit Brückengleichrichter.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Dezember 2007)

*noch eine Lösung ...*

entkoppeln! nimm zwei Brückengleichrichter, dann ist eine kleine Unsymmetrie der Sekundärwicklungen des Trafos relativ egal ...

siehe anliegende Schmierskizze - hoffe, man kanns erkennen. (ja, ja, Bleistift und Scanner wär besser gewesen, als mit der Maus zu malen  )


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Dezember 2007)

Man sollte dir sowohl Bleistift als auch Maus, Scanner und Rechner wegnehmen! Eine Zwangsjacke sollte man dir spendieren!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Dezember 2007)

Zwangsjacke bitte in geschmackvollem Braun, Pink, oder sonstwas ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Dezember 2007)

Ich bin für grün mit lila Sternchen. Was soll denn das bringen mit den zwei Gleichrichtern? Ist es die allgemeine Masche, heute alles mit viel Aufand zu verschlimmbessern?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## zotos (18 Dezember 2007)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...
> als mit der Maus zu malen  )



Das Programm AACircuit http://www.tech-chat.de/aacircuit.html könnte was für Dich sein.


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Dezember 2007)

*Entkoppeln!*

Hi Onkel,

das Problem ist: wenn die Windungszahl beider Sekundärwicklungen nicht exakt identisch ist, ist die Ausgangsspannung beider Wicklungen unterschiedlich. Dann fließt ein Ausgleichstrom zwischen den (in Phase parallel geschalteten) Ausgangswicklungen. Wenn die Wicklungen gegenphasig geschaltet sind - dann ohnehin Katastrophe (richtiger Kurzschluss). Die zwei Brückengleichrichter stellen sicher, dass sowohl der richtige Kurzschluss als auch der Ausgleichstrom unterbunden sind. Die Ausgangswicklung mit der höheren Spannung wird als erstes die Last versorgen. Wenn die Last stärker (größer) wird, kommt stützend die (spannungsmäßig) schwächere zweite Sekundärwicklung stützend hinzu.

Gruß, der Perfektionist


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Dezember 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Das Programm AACircuit http://www.tech-chat.de/aacircuit.html könnte was für Dich sein.


 
ich wollte mich indirekt für meine spastischen Mausbewegungen entschuldigen - tue das nun direkt!!!

Hoffe doch, dass ein durchschnittlicher Elektroniker meine Schmierskizze deuten konnte ???

Aber bevor ich mich mit EPLAN, ... was weiss ich - CAD etc. verkünstle, schmier ich das einfach mal in PAINT. und hoffe, man konnte erkennen, was ich gemeint habe ...

Darf ich als Perfektionist nicht auch mal pragmatisch sein?

- nichts für ungut - @zotos: hab nich mal Deinem Link gefolgt - hoffe, hab Dich nicht missverstanden


----------



## Oberchefe (18 Dezember 2007)

@Perfektionist:
die Mittelpunktschaltung (siehe auch mein Link oben) braucht aber nur 2 Dioden statt 8 wie Deine Lösung, hat 0,7 Volt weniger Spannungsabfall am Gleichrichter (es sei denn es ist gewollt um weniger Verlustleistung am Längsspannungsregler haben zu haben).


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Dezember 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> @Perfektionist:
> die Mittelpunktschaltung (siehe auch mein Link oben) braucht aber nur 2 Dioden statt 8 wie Deine Lösung, hat 0,7 Volt weniger Spannungsabfall am Gleichrichter (es sei denn es ist gewollt um weniger Verlustleistung am Längsspannungsregler haben zu haben).


 
Klugscheiss - Besserwiss - Bla ...

Ich bitte um Entschuldigung - das ist nicht persönlich gemeint *aufklär*: Die Lösung mit zwei Dioden kenne ich auch. Nachteil für den Trafo: da die Wicklungen alternierend (je 50Hz, nicht beide 100Hz) belastet werden, verdoppelt sich gegenüber der Brückengleichrichterlösung die ohmsche Verlustleistung in den Sekundärwicklungen. Bin mir jetzt aber nicht spontan sicher, ob der Vorteil möglicherweise nur Faktor 1,414 ist ...

Die Investition von acht Dioden gegenüber von zweien amortisiert sich bei gesparten 1W (ein Watt) innerhalb von 3000Stunden. Bei ED10% nach zehn Jahren ... (zudem ist ja aktuell schon ein Brückengleichrichter drin).


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Dezember 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> @Perfektionist:
> die Mittelpunktschaltung (siehe auch mein Link oben)..


Oh ja Oberchefle, die Zusammenhänge mit deinem obigen Beitrag sind nicht zu überlesen.

So langsam entwickle ich mich zwanghaft zum Miesepeter dieses Forums. Man darf eben nicht alles glauben, was man im www liest.
btw: 
..und das ist auch gut so  !


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Dezember 2007)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ..Die Investition von acht Dioden gegenüber von zweien amortisiert sich bei gesparten 1W (ein Watt) innerhalb von 3000Stunden. Bei ED10% nach zehn Jahren ... (zudem ist ja aktuell schon ein Brückengleichrichter drin).


Ich verlasse dies Forum bis auf weiteres!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Hitschkock (19 Dezember 2007)

Oh leute das entwickelt sich hier ja!!!


Um euer Material zu verarbeiten hat etwas gedauert aber ich bin nicht wirkich weiter 

hier mal mein Schaltplan und *Perfektionist* seine Erweiterung.
das dritte Bild zeigt die Anwendung.  

Der LED Satz am ende ist natürlich mehrfach Parallel geschaltet

Mich würde mal eine echte lösungs IDEE interessieren da ich für änderungen immer den Kühlschrank aus meiner Küche ausbauen muß um an den Trafo zu kommen


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (19 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich persönlich würde für solche Anwendungen ein Schaltnetzteil verwenden. Besserer Wirkungsgrad und deutlich stabilere Ausgangsspannung weil relativ unabhängig von der Netzspannung. Dafür etwas teurer als ein klassischer Trafo.

Wenn ich den Schaltplan richtig deute, dann laufen die drei in Reihe geschalteten LEDs ohne Strombegrenzung. Das ist gefährlich, LEDs sollten immer mit Strombegrenzung betrieben werden. Die billigste Lösung dafür ist ein Widerstand in Reihe mit den LEDs, die aufwändigste und sicherste Lösung natürlich eine richtige Treiberelektronik, die den Strom einstellt und die LEDs u.U. sogar getaktet betreibt (teuer aber so ist eine höhere Lichtausbeute möglich). In vielen LED Rückleuchten von KFZ werden die LEDs getaktet. Mit normaler Strombegrenzung krigt man diese Helligkeiten mit einer einzelnen LED nicht hin.

Ich würde ein 12V oder 24V Gleichspannungsnetzteil nehmen und die entsprechende Anzahl LEDs mit einem Widerstand in Reihe schalten. Wenn man den Widerstand etwas überdimensioniert wird die LED etwas dunkler, der Verbrauch sinkt und die LED lebt länger. Die Spannungsregelung hier wäre bei meiner Lösung nicht mehr notwendig.

Praktisch umgesetzt habe ich das mit Netzteil aber noch nicht (im Auto ja, und die LEDs laufen seit einem Jahr schon ohne Probleme und ohne zu sterben, aber da dimensioniert man ja wegen der Spannungsschwankungen sowiso etwas großzügiger wenn man schon keine Spannungs- oder Stromregler einsetzt ).

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Hitschkock (19 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Bernhard

das mit dem Trafo habe ich gemacht weil es mir am einfachsten erschien!

Ich verstehe auch alle für und wieder die hier erklärt werden.

Aber da Spannung und Strom ca. 10% unter Soll liegen und 50% unter Tod sind wird es lange halten. 
Es soll ja nur gut aussehen  und nicht beleuchten wie will ich es sagen "meine Frau ist zufrieden - Es ist schön".

Aber meine Primärfrage steht noch offen : WARUM WIRD DER TRAFO HEIß


.


----------



## argv_user (19 Dezember 2007)

Jetzt mal ganz naiv gefragt: Hast Du den Strom gemessen oder berechnet?


----------



## Hitschkock (19 Dezember 2007)

beides

und der rechen fehler liegt im Teiletolleranzbereich

Warum?


----------



## argv_user (19 Dezember 2007)

Nee, dann vergiss die Frage...


----------



## Oberchefe (19 Dezember 2007)

Über welche Zeit hast Du den Strom gemessen? 3 Stunden? Ein Vorwiderstand ist ein Muß! Andernfalls heizt sich das Ding auf, mit steigender Temperatur nimmt der Strom zu....

siehe auch hier (ganz unten):
http://forum.electronicwerkstatt.de/phpBB/faq/led/

Sollen die LED's mit maximaler Helligkeit betrieben werden muß eine Konstantstromquelle her.


----------



## Oberchefe (19 Dezember 2007)

> Nachteil für den Trafo: da die Wicklungen alternierend (je 50Hz, nicht beide 100Hz) belastet werden, verdoppelt sich gegenüber der Brückengleichrichterlösung die ohmsche Verlustleistung in den Sekundärwicklungen.



In der einen Schaltung fließt zwar der doppelte Strom, dafür aber nur für jede zweite Halbwelle, der Effektivstrom ist somit der gleiche, vorrausgesetzt der Trafo ist noch nicht in der Sättigung. In diesem Fall hast Du natürlich recht, Sättigung bedeutet daß der induktive Blindwiderstand reduziert wird


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Dezember 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> In der einen Schaltung fließt zwar der doppelte Strom, dafür aber nur für jede zweite Halbwelle, der Effektivstrom ist somit der gleiche, vorrausgesetzt der Trafo ist noch nicht in der Sättigung. In diesem Fall hast Du natürlich recht, Sättigung bedeutet daß der induktive Blindwiderstand reduziert wird


nAbend,

ich behaupte mal: der Mittelwert ist der gleiche. Aber der Effektivwert ist das Mittel des quadrierten Stromes (P=R*I^2). Also doppelt so hoher Pulsstrom ist zwar doppelt so hoher Mittelwert, aber viermal so hoher  Effektivwert (Effektivwert: Leistung an ohmscher Last= Innenwiderstand Sekundärwicklung des Trafos).

Aber um auf die Primärfrage Hitschkocks zurück zu kommen: Ich denke, es wird sich nicht vermeiden lassen, den Kühlschrank auszubauen, die Sekundärspannungen des Trafos im unbelasteten Zustand nachzumessen - und wenn unterschiedlich - dann Ausgleichströme für die Erwärmung verantwortlich zu machen. Ggf. den Ausgleichstrom direkt messen. Und wenn Ausgleichstrom, dann eben entkoppeln! Meine Schmierskizze wurde von Hitschkock richtig gelesen und in seiner Schaltung in Reinform richtig eingezeichnet  

Gruß ...


----------



## Hitschkock (19 Dezember 2007)

Hi

@Perfektionist ich denke ich werde mal einen zweiten Gleichrichter dazusetzen und beten das es funzt. Das mit dem differentzen was du meinst leuchtet mir ammeisten ein, das mit der Frequenze sache von Oberchefe denke ist so nicht richtig das kommt dann wenn man zwei Trafo's parallel schaltet und dann einen Phasenwinkelfehler macht.


----------



## Hitschkock (31 Dezember 2007)

@Perfektionist hat funktioniert !!! Der Trafo bleibt Naja "kalt" 40C°.

Jetzt wird aber der blöde Regler heiß .


Ich glaube ich werde mir jetzt ein Schaltnetzteil zulegen 10€ egal!


Euch allen ein Frohes Neues Jahr


----------



## Perfektionist (1 Januar 2008)

Hi Hitschkock,

Danke für die Rückmeldung Deines Ergebnisses.

nun, der arme Längsregler wird schon ein wenig warm - wohingegen 40°C vom Trafo als eiskalt einzustufen sind - aus Sicht der Elektronik.

Dagegen hat Dein Längsregler geschätzte rund 1,5W zu verkraften: 12VAC sind nach Brückengleichrichtung rund 15V, bei 250mA und auf 9V runterverbratenen 6V: 6*.25=1,5! Nun gibts den LM in verschiedenen Bauformen, je nach Bauform verträgt er zwei bis zwanzig Watt. Wenn Du die TO-220-Version hast: spende ihm nen kleinen Kühlkörper ...


----------



## mariob (2 Januar 2008)

Hallo
Hitschkock, was ich mich frage: Wozu treibst Du so einen Aufwand für ein paar LEDs? Die Dinger antiparallel schalten mit Vorwiderstand an die benötigte Wechselspannungsquelle, fertig, keine Eingangsgleichrichter oder Firlefanz. Keramikwiderstände halten auch große Hitze aus. Zur Frage warum wird der Trafo heiß, ich würde an demselben die Ausgleichsströme zwischen den parallelgeschaltenen Wichklungen messen. Bei phasenrichtiger Zusammenschaltung derselben wäre das zwar der erste Trafo, der so große Differenzen zwischen den Wicklungen hat, das er heiß wird, den ich in der Praxis erleben würde. Sch... Satz. Aber man lernt ja nie aus. Widerstand des Stompfades im Amposkop beachten! Wenn das kein Ergebnis bringt, müßte ich auch erstmal überlegen.

Viel Spaß!
Mario


----------



## Hitschkock (3 Januar 2008)

Hi

Mal mal ein schmierschaltplan wie du das meinst ???


----------



## mariob (3 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
so meinte ich das:


----------



## Hitschkock (4 Januar 2008)

Nee das finde ich doof, weil es flimmert!!!


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Januar 2008)

*apropos "flimmert" ...*

mach ich hier nen Off-Topic auf: was haltet Ihr von den gepulsten Rückleuchten von z.B. dem Passat?


----------



## argv_user (4 Januar 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> mach ich hier nen Off-Topic auf: was haltet Ihr von den gepulsten Rückleuchten von z.B. dem Passat?


Du meinst die Bremslichter?
Mich wundert es zumindest, dass es für sowas eine Zulassung gibt. Aber Naja.


----------



## Ralle (4 Januar 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> mach ich hier nen Off-Topic auf: was haltet Ihr von den gepulsten Rückleuchten von z.B. dem Passat?



Igitt, Augenkrebs bei Nacht, ich kann das auch nicht begreifen, aber die ganzen LED-Rücklichter sind ja extrem grell.


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Januar 2008)

na, ja, sind meistens nicht die Bremslichter, die mir auffallen. Also: grell sind die einerseits, aber vor allem stören mich persönlich die normalen Rückleuchten: beim Bremsen haben die flackerfreies Dauerlicht, aber dann eben sind sie als Rückleuchten gepulst, um eben die geringere Helligkeit zu erzeugen. Und dann flimmern die, wenn ich dann meinen Blick wandern lasse, dann stört mich das als Unruhe im Augenwinkel oder als Geisterblitze ...


----------



## Hitschkock (5 Januar 2008)

Hi

Ich meine das das Flimmern erst richtig beim bremsen kommt wiel sie gepulst übersteuert werden und im normalbetrieb auf dauer leuchten.

Aber mist sind die dinger trotzdem am tag sind sie schnell zu übersehen.
ich fahre viel motorrad und bei leichten sonnenlicht von vorne sieht man die sch*** led-lampen nicht.


----------

